# The birth of a commercial brewery



## muddytrails (6/1/18)

I've had the pleasure of watching my boyfriend and his buddy plan out, and make their dreams of opening a brewery come true.

*In this thread I'll document the process as best I can

About a year ago 2 friends took the "what if" talk about opening a brewery to the next level. For the next few months they looked at several properties in the area. Last July they signed a 2 year lease in a prime area of our town. Over the summer we started the renovate the space, which was ironicly, a wine bar.
(Photos to come)

I post this today because, the equipment finally arrived today! It took some months, on a legit slow boat from China, but the pallets are sitting in a (friend's) warehouse and we will be picking them up in the morning.







Here we have a boil kettle, mash ton, and a hot liquor tank and assessories..
For a 3 barrel system.

The excitement tonight is undescribable. We are also waiting for the federal paperwork to be approved. As soon as the feds give the thumbs up they can start brewing and aging, and apply for state license to sell.

Still a long way to go.


----------



## huez (6/1/18)

Where is it going to be located?


----------



## droid (6/1/18)

congrats, it must feel amazing!
where will you be brewing at?

whilst I am a home brewer I certainly appreciate any info that can be shared - so TIA !


----------



## muddytrails (6/1/18)

The brewery is located in North Tonawanda, ny. Just a stones throw from the mighty Niagara River. It's a prime location for boaters on the nearby canal and in an up and coming area.

Prosper Brewing llc is named after the head brewmaster Prosper Pegwat (sp? I know that not the spelling, he was french) who operated the Tonawanda Brewing Company back in the late 1800s, and closed down after ww2 after changing ownership several times


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/18)

Long way for us to go for a beer


----------



## Bribie G (6/1/18)

Off topic but does Canada have a hop industry?


----------



## fdsaasdf (6/1/18)

muddytrails said:


> The excitement tonight is undescribable. We are also waiting for the federal paperwork to be approved. As soon as the feds give the thumbs up they can start brewing and aging, and apply for state license to sell.
> 
> Still a long way to go.


Best of luck! We'll be in upstate NY in a few months, guessing you won't be open by then but hopefully next time


----------



## peekaboo_jones (6/1/18)

That's awesome, wish you the very best!


----------



## muddytrails (6/1/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Best of luck! We'll be in upstate NY in a few months, guessing you won't be open by then but hopefully next time


With any luck may. Where in upstate?


----------



## muddytrails (6/1/18)

Bribie G said:


> Off topic but does Canada have a hop industry?


Idk honestly, but they have a big grape industry and vast farmland so I'd imagine so.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/18)

Canada's Latitude could be an issue

But Sth Canada should be good


----------



## muddytrails (7/1/18)

Unpacked!
Next the building inspector has to do a walk through. Once he's given the thumbs up the guys can start installing all the fun pumps and pipe work, electrical panel, and a bar has to be built.


----------



## EalingDrop (7/1/18)

muddytrails said:


> The brewery is located in North Tonawanda, ny. Just a stones throw from the mighty Niagara River. It's a prime location for boaters on the nearby canal and in an up and coming area.
> 
> Prosper Brewing llc is named after the head brewmaster Prosper Pegwat (sp? I know that not the spelling, he was french) who operated the Tonawanda Brewing Company back in the late 1800s, and closed down after ww2 after changing ownership several times


Looks like you're about 50mins from Oast House brewery. I visited them just after Peach Harvest season and they made a cracker Peach Wheat, packed full of aroma, brings back fond memories of our time there at Niagra on the lakes.[emoji3]

Oast House seemed like a nice bunch, and brewers are a close knit bunch, I'd imagine they'd be helpful if you need any tips for your operation?

There's a lot of ice wine producers out there, some barrels for aging to be had from them?

Best of luck! Looking forward to seeing your branding too![emoji3]


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/1/18)

muddytrails said:


> With any luck may. Where in upstate?


All over but will be staying in a few places including Peakskill, Rochester and Buffalo. Hopefully no delays for you guys!


----------



## muddytrails (7/1/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> All over but will be staying in a few places including Peakskill, Rochester and Buffalo. Hopefully no delays for you guys!


When on Buffalo give me a holler, we're not far!


----------



## danbeer (8/1/18)

muddytrails said:


> View attachment 110926
> 
> Unpacked!
> Next the building inspector has to do a walk through. Once he's given the thumbs up the guys can start installing all the fun pumps and pipe work, electrical panel, and a bar has to be built.


OOH! Shiny!


----------

